# When do they stop being puppies?



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Just out of curiousity when do GSD's stop being referred to as puppies and start being adults? 1yr?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My male is just over 2.5 yrs and he is just starting to mature. I called him a pup til he hit two....
Most often a 1 yr old GSD is not yet an adult(depending on the lines, they aren't mature mentally until 3)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I stop calling a puppy a puppy at 1 year no matter the breed.


----------

